
Bacterial “immune system” used to engineer human DNA in human cells  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/01/bacterial-immune-system-used-to-engineer-human-dna-in-human-cells/
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is an interesting step. In-situ genetic manipulation without the use
of a retro-virus.

If this pans out I expect it will have a disproportionate impact on both
treatments for genetic disorders, and shady manipulation of genetic
information for profit.

